# steel shot for rabbits



## 10gaugemeow (Aug 11, 2010)

was thinking about using steel #2 dry-lok for rabbits anyone here use steel shot ?


----------



## tony32 (Aug 11, 2010)

we may all have to before long !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 11, 2010)

Using steel shot, or one of the other non toxics ain't that bad, except for the cost.

You don't have use the non toxic, but if you don't mind, why not?


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 11, 2010)

If you only kill ONE-RABBIT a hunt, $$$$ won't matter


----------



## yonceyboy (Aug 12, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> If you only kill ONE-RABBIT a hunt, $$$$ won't matter


We gonna try to kill more than 1 when you come to Gillsville.It will be alright if we just get 1 as long as those hounds run good.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 12, 2010)

Ya'll got my thinking goin now----- Do they make a .410 shot shell  in steel,if so what size shot would equal a 3-inch #6???????


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 14, 2010)

steel shot ok but i just bought a case of 410 3in #5's and my buddies are going to split it with me and it comes out to $8.75 a box thats not bad compared to $14.25 a box at walmart and all they have here is #6's but thats a good load to


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 14, 2010)

I've used left over duck loads for rabbit hunting, and the rabbits didn't seem to notice the difference.  You can definitely tell the difference in penetration though.


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 14, 2010)

25/06 is there anything left to eat on them bunnies if so how many cracked teeth do ya have,mercy son glad ya aint shooting around my dogs haha or me  whew we ya sho nuff got some biggens if ya need them duck loads-we just use them lil ole 410's and they still get em


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 14, 2010)

Bout time you got back Chaser, did the boy have a good Graduation??????  Concerning the thread now------ If 25/06 hunted with MO, and uses them Duck-Bullets , for sure  he's going to the emergency-room for to pull that BUT out of his shoulder!!!!!!!


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 14, 2010)

Well ya know, when you shoot the way I do, with my shoot/kill ratio, it still can get pretty pricy! 



mlandrum said:


> If you only kill ONE-RABBIT a hunt, $$$$ won't matter


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 14, 2010)

practice practice lol -good time good graduation and a good soldier. back to thread before i wasted them high dollar duck loads since ya must be shooting a 12ga belive i would just shoot dove loads they still alot for a bunnie and they are cheaper than them duck loads and alot SAFER for them dogs and ya hunting partners still love them 410's more challenge- shells weigh less and most of the guns do hard to beat my side/side dbl or my 1100 auto 410's when they cocked locked and ready to rock yee c'mon


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 14, 2010)

Actually my my side-by-side is  one on TOP of the other!!! Still DEADLY!!!!!!!!   .410---3" mag.#6's


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 15, 2010)

preacher them over/unders are nice to have one or should i say had my boy kinda jacked it and thats what he uses. hard to beat them 410's aint it? just had them fiber optic sites put on them man what a difference.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 15, 2010)

Me too, mine is GREEN optic which stands for KEEP SHOOTING DUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bunny chaser (Aug 15, 2010)

mine has the red which means stop killing them all hahaha STOP STOP STOP its getting nasty around here


----------

